# Tree in Lawson stretch of Clear Creek



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am pretty sure its in the drop just about the "pipe" that comes across the river by the LDS church. Definitely could ruin a kayakers day. Rest of the run to IS was clean yesterday.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Got another good look at this log yesterday. Looks to be pretty easy to pull. Looking to be boating up there tomorrow, could meet up with someone a bit early if you want to try to get it. It will need to be done from the I70 side of the creek


----------



## waterdonkey (Apr 8, 2011)

Log or no log always go right at the pipíe ...pretty mancky on left


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Your kidding right? The center or left lines are perfect for boofing in a kayak..... Go right in a bouncy boat for sure


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Is this still there or do we think it has moved with the levels coming up like they have?


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

*log gone*

It's moved downstream and is now pinned out of play above one of the rapids on the bottom portion of the run...as of yesterday


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up


----------

